# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس الأدب الإسلامي >  من لديه اجمل بيت شعر او نثر او قصة او من الماثورات عن دور المعلم

## ماء ورمال

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
اريد اجمل ما قيل من بيت شعر او نثر او قصة جميلة او غريبة او ما لايغفل من تاريخنا العربي الاسلامي او ما قيل في اللغة العربية  عن دور المعلم
وما يمكن ان ينقل عن قصة عالمية عن دور المعلم
وجزاكم الله خيرا

----------


## ابو عبد الله الباجي

تصبر على مر الجفا من معلم   فانه رسوب العلم في نفراته
ومن لم يذق ذل التعلم ساعة   تجرع ذل الجهل طول حياته

----------


## سجال

في كتاب البصائر لمحمد البشير الإبراهيمي كلام جميل في عدة مواضع و منها :

*أما دعائم هذا البناء التي تمسكه أن يزول و تصونه يختل و يحول فهم أشبال الغاب و حماة الثغور عمار المدارس و سقاة المغارس مربو  الجيل أبناؤنا المعلمون المستحقون لأجر الجهاد وشكر العباد الصابرون على عنت الزمان و حجود الإنسان و كلب السلطان المقدمون على كثرة الإخوان و قلة الأعوان جيش الحق و حاصة الشق و ألسنة الصدق .*
*محال أن ينال التعليم الداخلي خيرا من معلمين يتخرجون من المقاهي و يحصلون معلوماتهم من الجرائد و يتدربون في الميادين على السباب و تنقص  التعليم و التنكر للعلم و الترويج للأمية بتمجيد الأميين و السير في ركابهم و التمسح بأعتابهم أ فيرجى من أمثال هؤلاء المعلمين خيرا ؟*

*و السلام عليكم*

----------


## محمود محمد محمود مرسي

أخي في الله ، 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ، وبعد :
فإنَّ أجملَ ما قيل عن المعلم ـ عندي ـ قولُ أمير الشعراء :
قمْ للمعلِّم وفِّه التَّبجيلا  ****** كادَ المعلمُ أنْ يكُونَ رسُولا 
أرأيت أفضلَ أو أجَلَّ منَ الذي ***** يبني ويُنشِئُ أنْفُسًا وعُقُولا
 وأجملُ قِصَّةٍ قرأتها قِصَّةُ وَلَدَي المأمون معَ معلمِهما : الكسَائي ؛ فارْجعْ إليها ، وقَارنْ بينَ ما فعلاه معَ معلمهما وبين ما يفعله الطلابُ الآن معَ معلميهم  ؛ الأمر الذي دفع بعضَ المعلمين إلى أنْ يقولَ معبِّرًا عن مأساة إخوانه :
دَفَعُوا إليْه بهائِمًا وَعُجُولا ****** ليُقيمَ مِنها أنْفُسًا وَعُقُولا
يا قَوْمُ رفقًا بالمعلِّمِ إنَّهُ  ******* مِنْ جِنْسِكُمْ بَشرٌ وَليْسَ رَسُولا
اللهمَّ ارْحمنا ؛ فإنَّك بنا راحم ، والسَّلام .

----------


## محمود محمد محمود مرسي

و*إليكَ  ـ يا أخي ـ القصةَ :
رُوي  أن الكسائي كان يؤدب ولدي المأمون ، وقيل إنه نهض يوماً لبعض حوائجه فابتدرا إلى نعله ليقدماها له، فتنازعا أيهما يقدمها، ثم اصطلحا على أن يقدم كل منهما واحدة ، ورفع ذلك إلى المأمون فاستدعاه ، فلما دخل عليه قال له : من أعز الناس؟ قال : لا أعرف أحداً أعزَّ من أمير المؤمنين! فقال المأمون: بل من إذا نهض تقاتل على تقديم نعليه وليا عهدِ المسلمين حتى صار يرضى كل واحد منهما أن يقدم له فرداً ! فقال يا أمير المؤمنين : لقد أردت منعهما عن ذلك لكن خشيت أن أدفعهما عن مكرمة تسابقا إليها، أو أكسر نفسيهما عن شريفة حرصا عليها .*

----------


## مصطفى مدني

إن المعلم والطبيب كلاهما ... لا ينصحان إذا هما لم يكرما
فاصبر لدائك إن أهنت طبيبه ...واصبر لجهلك إن جفوت معلما

----------


## أم معاذة

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
للأسف لم أقرأ غير القدح في المعلِّمين ـ أقصد معلّمي المدارس النّظامية ـ من نظم ونثر، وبصراحة أكثر لديّ عقدة منهم، وكلّ ما قرأته وافق رأيي فيهم،والغريبة أنّ هذا الرأي لم يتغيّر إلى الآن.

----------


## علي أحمد عبد الباقي

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
> للأسف لم أقرأ غير القدح في المعلِّمين ـ أقصد معلّمي المدارس النّظامية ـ من نظم ونثر، وبصراحة أكثر لديّ عقدة منهم، وكلّ ما قرأته وافق رأيي فيهم،والغريبة أنّ هذا الرأي لم يتغيّر إلى الآن.


الأخت الفاضلة 
لا أوافق على هذا التعميم ففيه ظلم لكثيرين ، ومعلمي المدارس النظامية جزء من النظام العام لبلادنا فسد عندما فسدت، وإصلاحهم بصلاحها.
تعالي إلى أي شريحة من شرائح المجتمعات العربية والإسلامية لن تجديها أحسن حالا من المعلمين.
جزاك الله خيرًا وبراك فيك.

----------


## محمود محمد محمود مرسي

أخي في الله الأستاذ الفاضل ، علي أحمد عبد الباقي ،
 السلامُ عليكم ورحمةُ الله وبركاتُه ، وبعدُ :
فقدْ فعلتَ خيرًا أنْ حذفتَ ما قلتُ ، ومعذرةً ـ يا أخي ـ ؛ فقد أدركتني الغيرةُ على هذه المهنةِ بل الرِّسالة ، والآنَ حسبي ما قلتَ رَدًّا ؛ فجزاكَ اللهُ عنِّي وعَنْ إخواني المعلمين خَيرًا , وباركَ فيك وفي توجيهاتِك ، والسَّلام .

----------


## محمد حسين جمعة

لعل من أجمل ما  قرأت عن المعلم ما قاله الشاعر إبراهيم طوقان حين رد على أبيات شوقي في المعلم وقد كان طوقان معلماً بينما كان شوقي يتنقل في قصور الملوك والأمراء يقول طوقان:
*شوقي يقول وما درى بمصيبتي         قم للمعلم وفّه التبجيلا*
*اقعد فديتك هل يكون مبجلاً         من كان للنشء الصغار خليلا*
*ويكاد يقلقني الأّمير بقوله         كاد المعلم أن يكون رسولا*
*لو جرّب التعليم شوقي ساعة         لقضى الحياة شقاوة وخمولا*
*حسب المعلم غمَّة وكآبة         مرآى الدفاتر بكرة وأصيلا*
*مئة على مئة إذا هي صلِّحت         وجد العمى نحو العيون سبيلا*
*ولو أنّ في التصليح نفعاً يرتجى         وأبيك لم أكُ بالعيون بخيلا*
*لكنْ أصلّح غلطةً نحويةً         مثلاً واتخذ الكتاب دليلا*
*مستشهداً بالغرّ من آياته         أو بالحديث مفصلاً تفصيلا*
*وأغوص في الشعر القديم فأنتقي         ما ليس ملتبساً ولا مبذولا*
*وأكاد أبعث سيبويه من البلى         وذويه من أهل القرون الأُولى*
*فأرى حماراً بعد ذلك كلّه         رفَعَ المضاف إليه والمفعولا*
*لا تعجبوا إن صحتُ يوماً صيحة         ووقعت ما بين البنوك قتيلا*
*يا من يريد الانتحار وجدته         إنَّ المعلم لا يعيش طويلا*

----------


## أم معاذة

> الأخت الفاضلة 
> لا أوافق على هذا التعميم ففيه ظلم لكثيرين ، ومعلمي المدارس النظامية جزء من النظام العام لبلادنا فسد عندما فسدت، وإصلاحهم بصلاحها.
> تعالي إلى أي شريحة من شرائح المجتمعات العربية والإسلامية لن تجديها أحسن حالا من المعلمين.
> جزاك الله خيرًا وبراك فيك.


أخي الفاضل ، لستُ أدري أين التّعميم في كلامي ، فأنا أتكلّم عن شيء عايشتُه، فأنا في الحقيقة لم أقرأ إلا ما يقدحُ فيهم ، وهذا مطابق لما رأيتُه، وهذا وضع لم يتغيّر، فإن كان قد فُهمَ من كلامي أنِّي أقصد كل المعلِّمين في جميع البلدان، فأنا أعتذر عن سوء تعبيري، هذا من ناحية ، من ناحية أخرى أوافقك الرأي في تحليلك .

----------


## علي أحمد عبد الباقي

> أخي الفاضل ، لستُ أدري أين التّعميم في كلامي ، فأنا أتكلّم عن شيء عايشتُه، فأنا في الحقيقة لم أقرأ إلا ما يقدحُ فيهم ، وهذا مطابق لما رأيتُه، وهذا وضع لم يتغيّر، فإن كان قد فُهمَ من كلامي أنِّي أقصد كل المعلِّمين في جميع البلدان، فأنا أعتذر عن سوء تعبيري، هذا من ناحية ، من ناحية أخرى أوافقك الرأي في تحليلك .


التعميم في كونك قلت لم أرأ فيهم غير القدح والذم ، وهذا وافق ما في نفسك ، فهذا تعميم في القدح ، وقد تغافلت أمرًا غاية في الأهمية وهو ما قصدته أنا بقولي: هذا جزء من النظام العام.
يا أختنا فسدت هذه الطائفة أو هكذا أريد لها أن تفسد ، عمدًا وبقصد إمعانًا في إفساد الأمة ، فلا نكون عونًا لهؤلاء على أنفسنا .
عندما يكون راتب المعلم لا يكفيه الخبز فيترتب على هذا هجرة الكفاءات وأصحاب العقول .
عندما يستبعد أصحاب الكفاءات لأنهم ينتمون إلى تيارات معينة.
عندما يتسلط اداريون لا يعرفون من التعليم إلا وجود الواسطة .
عند ذلك لا نسأل عن فساد المعلم، والأجدر أن نقول هناك كثر لكن لم يتح لهم ، هذا طبعًا في معظم بلاد المسلمين ، ولا يمنع هذا من وجود بعض البلاد التي تحاول الاهتمام بالتعليم وتنفق عليه.

وأما الاعتذار فلا حاجة إليه فإنما هي وجهة نظر في مضمونها غير ما ظهر منها وأنا أتفهمها ، وما جعلت المنتديات إلا للحوار ويراجع بعضنا بعضًا بأدب وبرفق ، والفائدة عامة في نهاية الأمر إن شاء الله.
ونعتذر لصاحب الموضوع عن الخروج عن موضوعه وإن كنا لم نخرج بعيدًا، فلتعاودوا السير أعانكم الله.

----------


## أم معاذة

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
كما قلتُ لك أخي الفاضل، هو سوء تعبير منِّي، جزاك الله خيرا على التنبيه، وأعيد مرة أخرى لا أقصد كلّ المدرِّسين، بل الذين عرفتُ منهم فقط .

----------


## أيمن عبد الفتاح غازي

فاعلم بأنك أصل كل وجودها  *****                                     هو فيض علمك شاع في الأكوان 
أنت المعلم أصل كل فضيـلة  *****                                     أنت الإمام سبقت بالإحسـان  
إنا نعانق بالوفاء جهـودكم                                           ***** ستظل دستورا مدى الأزمـان  
شعر أ/ عبد الفتاح غازي من قصيدة " انت المعلم " من ديوان " شمس ٌ لا تغيب "
وقال أيضا في قصيدة " لا يا بنتي " 
ولتحسني صنع الحديث أيا ابنتي  *****                                  لمعلم في رقة وحنــــان 
يعطيك أعظم سلم للمرتقــى  *****                                 بالعلم ترقى همة الإنســان 
لا تجحدي لمعلم أفضـــاله   *****                                     فالشمس لا تخفى مع النكران
هذا بالإضافة إلى ما ذكرتم

----------


## أيمن عبد الفتاح غازي

لا تيأسي - يا م معاذ - فهناك معلمون يحملون على أعناقهم رسالة العلم والجهاد في تعليم أبناء المسلمين ويكفي قول رسولنا الكريم " إنما بُعثتُ معلما "

----------


## مثنى الزيدي

ولله دَرُّ الشافعي - رحمه الله - إذ قال:
       لِتَصْبِرْ عَلَى مُرِّ الْجَفا مِنْ مُعَلِّمٍ 
 فَإِنَّ رُسُوبَ العِلْمِ فِي نَفَرَاتِهِ 

  وَمَنْ لَمْ يَذُقْ مُرَّ التَّعلُّمِ سَاعَةً 
 تَجَرَّعَ ذُلَّ الْجَهْلِ طُولَ حَيَاتِهِ 

  وَمَنْ فَاتَهُ التَّعْلِيمُ وَقْتَ شَبَابِهِ 
 فَكَبِّرْ عَلَيْهِ أَرْبَعًا لِوَفَاتِهِ 

  وذَاتُ الفَتَى وَاللهِ فِي العِلْمِ والتُّقَى 
                                                إِذَا لَمْ يَكُونَا لاَ اعْتِبارَ لِذَاتِهِ

هذا الكلام مقتبس من مقال لي عن العام الدراسي الجديد يمكنك _ اختي - الرجوع اليه ففيه اشعارا اخرى وآثارا ،،،

العام الدراسي القديم

----------


## سنان المصطفى

للمعلم قف..
قديما قالوا للمعلم قف//التنويه و التقدير اردف


بالقول و بالفعل اضف// تقديرا وبالاخلاص صف
جليل المهام كلف// لكن باجر غير منصف 
غريب المستجدات كيف//بعيد الانحاء اقذف
زمن التطوع ازف // فالعيش اضحى مكلف
من جيبه يدفع مصروف//النتقل والمراجع رغم الظروف


للمدير هلل و اهتف //للحارس القسم نظف
للمفتش اللازمة اعزف//لعله يحن و يعطف
حتى اذا اتته العلاوة تزحف//تعتذر لضآلتها و تاسف 
عقودا في الفصل ينزف//الجهد يبذل و يصرف 
متنقلا من صف لصف//وان جلس كأنه لم يقف
هذا مزعج و ذاك صلف//و الآخر  ذو ريح مقرف 
جل كلامه لاحظ وصف// جرد و ركب واضف 

حتى بالنط و الجري كلف//وي كانه بطل مصنف 
قبل التقاعد يخرف // و بعده البدن يتلف 
التنذر به عند الجاحد يستلطف//في المحافل و المجامع يستظرف 
يا سعد من زار وخف// استثمر وقته و انصرف
رغم الجحود نظرا اصرف//فمقامك اسمى و اشرف 
شعب استصغرك تخلف//و عن سير الركب توقف 
لخير الامة تهدف//فالله يجزي وينصف
ا لقلم في اليد لك اعترف//بالنبل و الفضل و الشرف..... هدية بمناسبة يوم المعلم/سنان المصطفى.سلا

----------

